# C&D letters



## Tabitha (Aug 28, 2007)

I just wanted to point something out to some of the newer soap/bath/body makers. In this, and any handmade industry, there will be bullies. There will be people who claim the have an exclusive right to make and sell certain items, colors, scents, etc. While it is a good idea to check into each case, just remember that 9 out of 10 times this happens it is nothing more than a bully trying to get you to back down. 

The soap industry when through this w/ the  fish in a bag soaps as well as the duck in a soap pond issue over the last few years. The validity of the soapsicle is now in question.

I know an origami artist who got a C&D letter just this week from someone claiming to have a patent on a particular fold. The Japanese have been doing the fold for  1,000's of years. There is no way this person *invented* it. 

My point being do not be easily scared. hold your ground & check into things before you back down. It is my understanding if you can prove you made the item first or it has been in a book or video prior to the  patent, the patent is null & void.

I am not a lawyer, what I say should not replace the advise of your lawyer.

I just thought this might be an interesting topic.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 28, 2007)

You are absolutely correct.

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 28, 2007)

hahahahahah hey Tab??  did you say back down???  that is too funny!  I didn't back away from a fight with a drunk 6'2 marine, I am not backing down from some "blue hair" who thinks she can yell bingo first!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I been reading the C&D's.. 

Oh.. I think I remember the "Soy" wax one.. 

Oh how about the famous... 

"you know who company of the east coast..." with the hypen at the end of the name.. 

Sent out C&D letters to people on the forums..  :roll: 

Fight, until you find out otherwise..


----------

